# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cilat    jane   shijet  tuaja  te  cuditshme

## dardajan

Me  erdhi  sot  kjo  ide  pasi  kisha  per  dreke  nje  mikun  tim  dhe  kur  filluam  te  hanim  frutat  kishte  kerkesa  te  cuditshme si  psh

Kerkoj  pak  kripe   qe  te  ngjyente shalqinin !!!!!

Pastaj  kerkoj  sheqer  per  te  ngjyer  bananen !!!!

ndersa  shijet  e  mia  te  cuditshme  jane,

Buk  me  gjiz  dhe  me  sheqer  edhe  pse  kam  nja  10  vjet  pa  honger  prap

Shalqi  me  djath  te  bardhe  dhe  buk  te  ngrohte

Rush  me  djath  te  bardhe  

qumesht ,  kos   me  sheqer

Ndersa  mami  im  kur  ben  bakllavane  e kam  pare  duke  i  hedhur  nje  luge  kaffe  me  kripe ,  kur  e pyeta  me tha  se  e  ben  me  te  shijshem  dhe  me te  embel.  un  per  vete  e  pelqej  dhe  me  duket  shum  e  embel.

qumeshtor   me  sheqer 

Shalqi  me  vere .


te  shohim  cilat  jane  shijet  tuaja  te  cuditshme !!!

----------


## diikush

kam pas ngrene disa here kur isha i vogel makarona me sheqer...  :ngerdheshje:   tani jo më

----------


## Faik Konitza

Deri vone haja gjithcka te gjalle- p.sh. brumin e bukes, mishin e fresket, makaronat e paziera, shpagetat, gjethet.....stomaku mi kerkonte vetem ti prvoja
por pasi kam tash pak probleme me lukthin nuk bej me kesi soj llok eksperimentesh..
edhe dicka e cuditshme pash nje shokun tim para do kohe si hante buke me djath lope dhe me xhem ..... 
Une si e vogel e kam pas qejf shume buken me sheqer dhe uje siper..ugh

----------


## Leila

Sa me shume shendet te kete ushqimi, aq me shume rriten shanset qe me pelqen.
Idea ime: ndaj nje croissant ne gjysem dhe fut nje banane brenda. Perfect per mengjes, kur je duke dale e s'ke kohe te ulesh ne tavoline si njeri i civilizuar.
Dikur haja embelsiren para vaktit sepse doja te kisha vend ne bark per gjerat e mira.   :i qetë:

----------


## Humdinger

T'ju jap një ide ?
Kjo vlen për ata që kanë qejf shalqinin (imonikun ju pe Korçe) dhe pijet e veçanta.
Merreni shalqinin dhe hapini një katror në lëkurë, mundësisht thellë deri në zemër.
Hiqeni me kujdes copën që pretë (se do ju duhet prapë).
Merrni një gotë konjak, afro një TEKE dhe derdheni me kjudes në gropën që hapët.
Merrni pjesën katrore që pretë dhe hiqini pjesën që haet (të kuqen LoL) dhe vendoseni aty ku e pretë.
Izolojeni me natriban ose shirit tjetër ngjitës dhe lereni ashtu për 1 javë.
Pas 1 jave hapeni përsëri dhe hidhini gjysëm ose 1 gotë TEKE konjaku përsëri, mbylleni dhe lereni për 1 javë akoma.
Kur ta hapni do shikoni që nuk ka më të kuqe shalqini, por është kthyer në lloj pijeje.
Provojeni dhe nuk do zhgënjeheni.

ps :  Ti; akoma me kroasanët mi??  :xhemla:

----------


## Leila

... ose brumera te tjera me gjalp  :ngerdheshje:  s'heq dore. S'me pritet te shkoj prap tek ai restoranti ku u shqepa me buke dhe gjalpe ate dite. lol
Ku me nxinte barku te haja ate qe porosita une, pas asaj?

Lere, lere... se me duket sikur po ndjej eren e atyre bukeve. Mmmm...   :kryqezohen:

----------


## dardajan

humdiger  ca  shije  del  alkolike  apo  dicka  tjeter ??
them  ta  provoj  njeher..

----------


## s0ni

> kam pas ngrene disa here kur isha i vogel makarona me sheqer...


hahah gjithashtu dhe une.  Kam pas ngrene bore me sheqer se s'kishim akullore gjate dimrit. 

Limoni me kripe me shijon shume tani.

----------


## ChuChu

> T'ju jap një ide ?
> Kjo vlen për ata që kanë qejf shalqinin (imonikun ju pe Korçe) dhe pijet e veçanta.
> Merreni shalqinin dhe hapini një katror në lëkurë, mundësisht thellë deri në zemër.
> Hiqeni me kujdes copën që pretë (se do ju duhet prapë).
> Merrni një gotë konjak, afro një TEKE dhe derdheni me kjudes në gropën që hapët.
> Merrni pjesën katrore që pretë dhe hiqini pjesën që haet (të kuqen LoL) dhe vendoseni aty ku e pretë.
> Izolojeni me natriban ose shirit tjetër ngjitës dhe lereni ashtu për 1 javë.
> Pas 1 jave hapeni përsëri dhe hidhini gjysëm ose 1 gotë TEKE konjaku përsëri, mbylleni dhe lereni për 1 javë akoma.
> Kur ta hapni do shikoni që nuk ka më të kuqe shalqini, por është kthyer në lloj pijeje.
> Provojeni dhe nuk do zhgënjeheni.


Une kete te shalqinit e kam pas bere pak ndryshe. Me nje ice cream scooper nxirrja copa shalqini dhe i vija ne nje tas te madh. Ato pastaj i mbuloja me vodka dhe i lija ne frigorifer per ca ore. 

C'te haje...apo pije.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mjalti me arra , s'quhet besoj...  :kryqezohen:  

A keni provuar t'ia thithni domates lëngun, e pastaj ta mbushni me gjizë e ta hani ?  Apo edhe kjo s'quhet? (lol)

S'po më kujtohen të tjera, se helbete, kemi vite që  rrojmë si "agallarët"...   :pa dhembe:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Une kam pas heng buke me mjalte dhe djathe, lol. Nuk e duroja dot embelsine e mjaltit dhe merja djathe qe ta zbusja. Edhe tani e provoj ndonjehere per shkepe kur i thojne. (shkepe-neps)

----------


## ATMAN

Eww.. DI-XHije  :ngerdheshje: 
Ti qenke tamam si nje shoqja ime dikur ... e hante buken me djathe te bardhe dhe me cope te madheee Marmalate ( e mban mend marmalaten )lol

PINK  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Provoje pinko se do te pelqeje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

S'kam ndonji shije vecanerisht 'weird' por njenin e kam pa nji here duke ngrene nje tas me pershesh por qe s'kishte brenda qumesht por raki...lol
Pijanec i perjashtuar nga autokolona e pijetareve per DUI  :pa dhembe:

----------


## D&G Feminine

Si te ai dialogu i Grace dhe Karen te "Will and Grace"

Grace, im planning to have a healthy lifestyle thote ajo, Im gonna use milk now on the cereals.

No more Baileys, pergjigjet Grace  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Si te ai dialogu i Grace dhe Karen te "Will and Grace"
> 
> Grace, im planning to have a healthy lifestyle thote ajo, Im gonna use milk now on the cereals.
> 
> No more Baileys, pergjigjet Grace


lol
Yeah but kjo e imja ishte shkeputur nga real life show qe vjen me package of free digital cable service made in Albania .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lov!

-Shije te cuditshme:

-Bretkosa te kapura neper pellgje me cunat e lagjes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dardajan

Sot  mu  kujtua  nji  e  fort  fare,  ka  ndodhur  reth  vitit  1988   ne  liqenin  e  Farkes  ne  Tirane .

Une  me  nje  shukun  tim  te  lagjes  dhe te  klases vendosem  te  shkonim  ta  kalonim  diten  e diel ne  liqenin  e  Farkes ,  per  kete  pregatitem  disa  meze dhe  raki te  mir  pastaj  morem edhe  nje  shalqi  te  madh  dhe  kur   u  bem  gati  te  niseshim  na  sheh  nje   cun  i  lagjes  dhe  na  pyet  se ku  po  shkonim ,ne  i  treguam  dhe  ai  u  bashkua  me  ne  por,  kur  pa  cantat  plot  tha  prit  sa  te  shkoj  te  marr  dhe  un  dicka  per  drek  dhe  u  kthye  pa  marr asgje  pasi  nuk  kish  gje  te  pregatitur,  dhe  per  kete  nuk  donte  te  vinte  me  por  ne  ju  lutem  dhe  ja  mbushem  mendjen  pasi  ai  ishte  me shakaxhiu  i  lagjes  dhe  donim  tja  kalonim  mir ate  dit.
Mbasi  u  lam  dhe  lozem me  shalqi  ne uje   dhe  me  letra   erdhi  dreka  ,  dhe  ne  kete  moment   ai  u  largua  pasi  i  vinte  pak  zor ende,  por  me  force e  detyruam  te  ulej  te  hante  e  pinte  me  ne,  dhe  mbasi  ishim  bere  kaike  ose  si  i  thon  tape  filluam  te  bejme  shum  shaka  dhe  budalliqe  te  tjera, kur  aty  pran  kalon  nje  djal  i  vogel  qe  kulloste  dy  lope ,  dhe ne  per  shaka  i  tham  shokut  tone  ,O  Genc  na  boj nji  te  fort  tjeter  ca  tha  ai  shko  e pi  qumesht  si  VIC  ke  lopa  i  tham  menjeher  tha  dhe  pas  dy  sekondash  vajti  te  lopa  dhe  i tha  djaloshit  se  donte  te  pinte  qumesht  te  lopa  pasi  ne  Tiran  skish  me  qumesht  prej  kohesh,  pi  i  tha  por  jo  tek  kjo  se  te  vret me  shkelm  po tek ajo  tjetra  se  esht  me  e  urt.
Dhe  Genci  u  shtri   posht  lopes  dhe  mori  gjirin  ne  goje  dhe   filloj  te  pinte  qumesht ,  dhe  e  qeshura  jon  vazhdon  edhe  sot  e  kesaj  dite  kur  e  kujtojm,
dhe  kur  erdhi  tek  ne  filloj  te  kercente  dhe  ne  duke  qeshur me  zor  e  pyetem  se  cfar po  ben  ai  pergjigj  se  qumshti  ishte  me  shum  yndyr  dhe  po  bente  pak  gjalpl  duke  e  tundur  ,nuk  di  ca  me  tregu  mo  jemi  gajas tu qesh  per  shum  koh.

----------


## Humdinger

> humdiger  ca  shije  del  alkolike  apo  dicka  tjeter ??
> them  ta  provoj  njeher..


Është e çuditëshme si shije..anon midis likerit, vermuthit apo verës, deri diku të jep shijen e lëngut të frutave me pak alkool. 
Provoje, s'të kushton gjë të madhe.

----------


## Humdinger

> Une kete te shalqinit e kam pas bere pak ndryshe. Me nje ice cream scooper nxirrja copa shalqini dhe i vija ne nje tas te madh. Ato pastaj i mbuloja me vodka dhe i lija ne frigorifer per ca ore. 
> 
> C'te haje...apo pije.


E kam bërë këtë me luleshtrydhe dhe krem satigis (në shqip nuk e di) i fut në frigorifer për 24 orë. Luleshtrydhet preji hollë..dhe hidh dhe pak konjak sa për erë. 
Kaq

----------

